# What is the highest yield you have found with fingers?



## skyline27 (Jan 30, 2008)

ViewItem&item=150209474440&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

This 3 pound lot of fingers recently sold for $222 plus shipping. \
$70+ per pound!!!

I
t would need to yield about 3 grams per pound to break even. Are there fingers that have this much gold content?


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

Scrapman,

Did you weigh the gold in the photo or did you weigh the button after it was melted? There is a big difference in the weights.

If that is the final button weight what was the source material of the fingers?

Steve


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 1, 2008)

Scrapman

What are you using to filter?

(Boy, that photo looks familiar. Where have I seen that? Ebay?)


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2008)

Scrap said:


> ..I use a bucket with holes drilled in the bottom.




Anyone interested in the platstic stainer setup just watch my AP video or read this post:

Finger Strainer

Steve


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------

